# bottle cap bar



## phspradlin

my wife's new project wish we would have taken photos of the bar its self it was pretty wore out when we got it she painted and stained it now we are covering the bar top with beer caps we still lack alot but here is were we are as of now


----------



## reeltimer

Bar's gonna look good but i got a kick out of the screen door over the fridge.Nice touch.


----------



## phspradlin

Ha nothing says class like a screen door


----------



## fjm308

That bar looks killer. I built my table last year & just started on a new one tonight going to make a top for my kegerater with beer caps.


----------



## parker21ft

Made this a couple years back.


----------



## outtotrout09

Looks GOOD BUDDY!!!


----------



## Texans84

Been wanting to do something similar for our beer pong table. What are yall using to hold everything down? Do yall just pour some clear laquer over the caps?


----------



## fjm308

I just use a wood border & some epoxy.


----------



## Dead Wait

Ya'll just drink waaaaay too much. LOL. Each project look's awesome.


----------



## phspradlin

We are putting grout in then that self leveling epoxy resin


----------



## phspradlin

finished product and our helper!!!


----------



## highpockets

Ok 
Need a little help here. When you put the caps down how do they stay in one place, do you glue the caps down first then pour the epoxy on top?


----------



## rjackh

what kind of epoxy are yall using?

phspradlin-did you grout your bottle tops in?


----------



## phspradlin

We used caulked the bottle caps down and used white grout the epoxy is parks super glaze self leveling epoxy


----------



## phspradlin

You can get it at home depot


----------



## phspradlin

Useful tip!!! Don't do it outside if you don't have to!!! All I have to say is flys flys flys


----------



## highpockets

Thanks for the information I'm gunna have to try one of these.


----------



## fishingtwo

That looks Great!!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

phspradlin said:


> Useful tip!!! Don't do it outside if you don't have to!!! All I have to say is flys flys flys


Thats why they call em "Bar Flys".:smile:

That bar looks awesome. A few friends and I are working on one. I don't drink enough alone to finish one by myself in time before I could have enough years to enjoy it.


----------



## dsjones21

*My own bottle cap project*

Decided to add a few pictures of my project


----------



## MEGABITE

Looks good! You're gonna need to get ta drinkin tho! :slimer:


----------



## vt_fish02

I do some pt catering and have access to all kinds of beer caps and my wife and I thought about making a wall plaque for the owners since they take really good care of their pt staffers. How do you straighten your caps that you have to use openers for? Twist off caps aren't a problem but all the really high end bottled beers usually require a bottle opener. Also, do you have to pour the resin around the caps or can you pour it over the top of them? I noticed phspradlin epoxy is white(?). Thanks in advance. They all look great!


----------



## stefan s

I have spent the summer drinking and saving caps. I have some Heineken and Corona caps and looking to do a palm tree design amongst some other ideas I have been throwing around. One of them is a Cubs logo using Red Stripe caps for the "C". I just built a "L" shaped bar in my basement that I have been working on finishing. Now I need to get some http://www.familyleisure.com/Bar-Stoolsbar stools and other accessories. I picked up some sweet neons for cheap at a garage sale as well.


----------



## phspradlin

Yalls bars look awesome!! Sorry for super late response. The grout is whie. Build a lip on the bar slightly higher than the caps then just poor the epoxy on all of it it dries crystal clear (but with time will darken but still looks good). Use a tarp or something underneath for the run off. I've still got a stain from where it ran off a bit.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

You ought to check out the bottle cap art at Pops Tavern, on the road in to Goose Island State Park over at Lamar, just north of Rockport on 35. One huge red and one huge spec. They are just freaking Awesome !!!!...........cC


----------



## k_see900

*bottle caps*

to get non bent caps, use a painters tool. I built a counter top a few years ago, and unfortunatly the epoxy I used was not uv stable, and hazed over. ( it was outside)


----------



## tx-fisherdude

CopanoCruisin said:


> You ought to check out the bottle cap art at Pops Tavern, on the road in to Goose Island State Park over at Lamar, just north of Rockport on 35. One huge red and one huge spec. They are just freaking Awesome !!!!...........cC


 yup


----------



## CAPT. DORADO

Check out bottle popper.com or something like that awesome things no worries on bent bottle caps. Btw that fish bottle cap art is bad a** I want that in my house lol


----------



## Hook 'Em

Great looking projects. But.... I have the same question a couple of other folks had. What epoxy are ya'll using? Brand? Where to buy? Cure time? Will it yellow? I'm gathering stuff my self for a table project, so I'm in the market. Thanks.


----------



## Law Dog

Cool looking!


----------



## SwampRat

Why stick to just bottle caps?

My sis and bro-in-law have a family museum in theirs with photos, old drivers licenses, Mardi gras dubloons//beads, dice, concert tickets, even has false teeth and eye glasses from his deceased mom. Truly is a great job and fantastic conversation piece.


----------



## verylon

Check out AeroMarine epoxy, their web site tells it all and it does work especially the 300/21 even on my boat.


----------



## Hook 'Em

SwampRat said:


> Why stick to just bottle caps?
> 
> My sis and bro-in-law have a family museum in theirs with* photos, old* *drivers licenses, Mardi gras dubloons//beads, dice, concert tickets,* even has false teeth and eye glasses from his deceased mom. Truly is a great job and fantastic conversation piece.


While I'm not gonna do the false teeth deal....I'm interested in some photos and paper items myself. I came across a youtube vid for TAP plastics, I think, where they indicate paper items need to be sealed seperately first or else they will turn dark. Anyone got any experience along these lines?


----------



## jclc43837

Hook 'Em said:


> While I'm not gonna do the false teeth deal....I'm interested in some photos and paper items myself. I came across a youtube vid for TAP plastics, I think, where they indicate paper items need to be sealed seperately first or else they will turn dark. Anyone got any experience along these lines?


you can coat the paper with modgepodge i did my son some dirtbike/extreme mag. cut outs on a canvas then poured the clear coat on and let it drip off the side wipe every now and then till it gets hard.


----------



## Boatflounder

thinking this would be a good use for that jug of foreign currency on the shelf.


----------



## Lucky

Laminate the paper.


----------

